# pheasants



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

so i did find a pheasant farm that worked real good no memberships and no guide fees and really pleasant to work with and they were even kind enough to let me use their dog at no charge but the kicker is the farm is located in mt pleasant heres a pic if i can get it to work


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

So what farm? How much were the birds? Looks like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

it was mountain valley pheasants down in mount pleasant. I went down there and the guy was real cool to work with he said they have 600 acres to hunt. I got there he didn't release any birds for me he just told me to go out and hunt wherever i wanted and he would just charge me for what i shoot. So i don't have to pay to release any i would say that it was the best experience on a farm that i have ever had. The only thing i didn't like was i only saw two rooster and everything else were hens but it was still great fun.


----------



## borntohunt (Nov 14, 2007)

Is that how they always do it? I have a couple of young boys I'd like to take to get some birds but I don't want to pay for birds they are probably going to miss. What did they charge you for the birds?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i don't think that's how they always do it but i really enjoyed it all i can say is give him a call and ask if you can do it that way it was just a slow day and that's what he suggested to me so i would just say to give it a try and he charged me $14 a bird


----------



## premier (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey check this out Deleted


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

premier said:


> Hey check this out


Spam much?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's it Premier I'm banning you from the forum. 2 lousy posts and both promoting your Ksl link.


----------



## premier (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry for the retarded mistake it made me laugh but at the same time I dont charge for my services It is my ad but I really dont charge to run my dogs so I didnt think its advertizing if I dont charge for my services notice I dont mention the bird farm name


----------



## premier (Nov 6, 2009)

fixed blade said:


> That's it Premier I'm banning you from the forum. 2 lousy posts and both promoting your Ksl link.


How can I make this up to you mr fixed blade? most posts I read are lousy too, come on I am a newbie to this forum :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

premier said:


> Sorry for the retarded mistake it made me laugh but at the same time I dont charge for my services It is my ad but I really dont charge to run my dogs so I didnt think its advertizing if I dont charge for my services notice I dont mention the bird farm name


Fixed is just giving you a hard time, mentioning your business or service in the context of a related thread is okay if I remember correctly, otherwise ads are restricted to the trading post only.


----------



## premier (Nov 6, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> premier said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the retarded mistake it made me laugh but at the same time I dont charge for my services It is my ad but I really dont charge to run my dogs so I didnt think its advertizing if I dont charge for my services notice I dont mention the bird farm name
> ...


I know. I may be a newbie here but its all good I know that some people are just so much cooler online :mrgreen: I know how to take it and how to dish it. But hey back to the pheasants I gotta get some sleep so I can go chase those ghostly birds


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

premier said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > That's it Premier I'm banning you from the forum. 2 lousy posts and both promoting your Ksl link.
> ...


You could give me half off???? :mrgreen:


----------



## premier (Nov 6, 2009)

fixed blade said:


> premier said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="fixed blade":13y4cff6]That's it Premier I'm banning you from the forum. 2 lousy posts and both promoting your Ksl link.
> ...


You could give me half off???? :mrgreen:[/quote:13y4cff6]

I will do better than that :mrgreen: . You see, my dogs still need a little work so I actually dont charge for the ad thats on ksl, one dog is 18 months old and the other is 8 months old so you could come hunt for free. You just have to buy the birds and I bring my dogs. You could TIP me though


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

See the only reason I hunt phez is to watch my dog so that kind of defeats the purpose. :? Hows this we hunt all our dogs and you give me half off the birds and I buy you an Ice cold Budweiser after???


----------



## premier (Nov 6, 2009)

I figured you had dogs :roll: Im down for that, I think I could get the farm to throw in some birds. So hows this, buy 2 birds get 2 free but only one time and only you, and only because I have guided some hunts for him so he will probably hook me up with some birds on trade and then I will get a couple more birds. heck im always down to go shoot some birdies, we could probably even go shoot some quacks while were at it. Got decoys? :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I sure do. Sounds like a good deal. I just got back from a place in tooele co. 7 gps'd miles and zero birds seen. :x


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

premier said:


> I figured you had dogs :roll: Im down for that, I think I could get the farm to throw in some birds. So hows this, buy 2 birds get 2 free but only one time and only you, and only because I have guided some hunts for him so he will probably hook me up with some birds on trade and then I will get a couple more birds. heck im always down to go shoot some birdies, we could probably even go shoot some quacks while were at it. Got decoys? :mrgreen:


I don't think Fixed's housemate/partner would like to see him out with another fellar while he sits at home all alone?


----------

